# Recurrent/Continual Yeast Infections



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Well, in the last three months I have used Canesten 6 day treatment, acidophilus, Diflucan, and Terazol. They all seem to be working, and when I stop using them the symptoms return. I have been to the doctor, which is how I got the prescription meds. I guess I have to go back again. They said next time they will have to do a swab to check things out. Anyone else have this problem, and is there anything else I can do to help myself?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have taken garlic and olive leaf supplements. They have helped me.


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

I have had the same problem. Recurrent yeast infections. I have learned recently that I am probably giving it to my husband. Then we stop having sex while I treat the yeast, then when it is cleared up we resume. But men can have the infection with no sysmtoms. So that means he can turn around and give it right back to me! So when I treat myself I am going to also have my husband use the cream too. I'll let you know how it turns out. Hopefully the end to this never ending cycle!!Blessings,Melanie


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I actually have had my hubby treating himself with the cream every time as well. No help. I guess I'll have to go back the doctor. I just don't know if there's anything I haven't tried.


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

This might sound silly but hear me out:throw out your underwear and buy new ones.I was having CONSTANT, chronic recurrent yeast infections. The yeast can be very tenacious and even if you're washing and washing (and ironing, and bleaching like I was) your underclothes it won't "die."Anyway, I was having at least one a month and this worked for me!


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

I get the problem every year in summer as soon as I break up from school for the summer, been told its a release of stress!!!!Last year after pessaries, creams, oral tablets was sent to a VD clinic for swabs and tests. That was so embarrasing... all came back clear. Now been advices to use a little canestan as a lub before sex on me and my boyfriend. So far so good, but I'll know if its working in summer.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Well, I'm still having my symptoms, so I phoned the doctor, and was referred to a gynecologist. I go next Thursday, so will let you all know what he says. I don't know what else I can try, but I've GOT to get rid of this thing!


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

I had Ulcerative Colitis for 15 years which resulted in a total colectomy/ostomy then a j-pouch. Because of frequency (both with uc and the pouch), I suffered with reaccuring yeast infections and treated myself with all those same drugs. The drugs would work for awhile, but then bam...it would reaccure! So, I decided to take control and educate myself....which brought me to pro-biotics. The idea is to build your army of anti-bodies so that they can fight off an infection thus, not needing the "anti" biotics or other meds after you've contracted the infection. I started taking "Pro-biotica" (which you can get in any health food store and most grocery stores and eating "Stoneyfield Yogurt" which is very high in natural culture) daily and I haven't had a yeast infection in months, not to mention any other infections. My health has never been better (knocking on every piece of wood in the area!!!!







). Good luck!


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

oh my goodness! Last year,I used to get one yeast infection a month..I took diflucan for a while,and then I was told to go off of it and see what happens..I still got them,then>>>>when I went on LIBRAX,they went away!!!now that I am finally off Librax,I've gotten 2 so far...I don't get it,I'm stumped,this Yeast is sooooooo annoying.I didn't know that men could get the cream too,I don't think my boyfriend would be too happy about that.He's not my husband afterall,yet.any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fun (Feb 21, 2004)

Are you on the contraceptive pill? I used to get them when i was on the pill but haven't had one since i stopped(18 months ago) antibiotics can cause them too, i think they kill the good bacteria as well as the bad, try eating bio yogurt it's supposed to help prevent them. Good luck.


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Just a quick bit of info on treating your hubby with the cream as well. This will likely not work as the yeast can live inside the ureter within the *****. The only way to get rid of it is with Difulcan or similar pill that works systemically.What's worked for me is probiotics, cotton undies (or none at all), no scented baths.I hope you find something that works, it's so frustrating to have it keep appearing.


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

I just read an article that stated thong underwear can be a contributing factor to recurrent yeast infections


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I used to get them all the time as well, I switched what tampons I was using and havent had one since. One time, after I had been on the new tampons and hadn't had a yeast infections in months, I used one of the kind of tampons I had been on before, and sure enough, I got a yeast infection right after that. Also, my doctor told me that oral sex contributes to them as well, so I don't let my boyfriend go down there as often.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Kelly - please tell us which tampons you WERE using and also the kind you are NOW using. I am curious. I went off the pill a few months ago and it seems like now I get a yeast infection every month. They go away easily enough with OTC stuff like Monistat, but come back the next month.Question for those of you who get them - Do you ever get pain in your abdomen at the same time? I had a hum-dinger of a yeast last week, and I also had crampy pain around the ovary area for the three days it lasted. As soon as the yeast symptoms were gone, the pain was, too. Thinking back over the last few months, it has been happening this way for a while. I just put it together this month because it was much worse. Anyone else get this?Marty


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I had been using playtex with the deodorant, in the pink box, now i just use the unsented ones. OB is ok for me too. My doctor said the perfumes and such tend to bother some


----------



## Carrynx (Jan 7, 2003)

HII noticed that eating yoghurt with live cultures regularly helps a lot, especially with gas. If I don't have it for a few days, then I start feeling itchy down there and when I resume the yoghurt it sorts itself out. Antibiotics kill me ... always sure to suffer terrible cramps and gas spasms, as well as yeast infections.


----------



## Sibley Lee (Aug 11, 2003)

Maybe this is where I can get some help to.I was having a very bad infection on my foot from a cut which idin't take good cre of.I had the aantiboitics over and over for some months.then when I stopped I have a terrible smell from my vagina area.my freind says is because of the antibiotics but this is not the same as before yeast infections I had.I have tryed everything to make it go away but nothing works. their is no itching oe dischaging just the smell.I have showers every day maybe two and still it is there.I goed to the haelth food store and buy good yoghurt fungal defenses accdiolphus. I go to see my dr who send me to an ogbyn all kinds of testing and nohting comes up.I have not had realtions with any man since my husband left meso over four yearsCan anyone hekp meSibanetta


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

slb--I hope you're still reading this thread! I know everyone has their miracle solution, but mine's a little different. I have a bunch of food allergies, and I didn't know what all of them were until I went to a proper allergist a few years ago. To bad you're out east--I'm in Vancouver, and would totally recommend the allergist, but I'm sure you could find one in your area.Anyway, the point is, it turned out that I have a real, fairly severe, allergy to YEAST! It made so much sense, I always had IBS problems in the mornings, it turned out because I ate toast for breakfast every day.If you have some real discipline and want to get rid of this, please try this out, it'll probably only take a couple weeks, tops for you to get rid of it for good. Seriously, it worked that fast for me. If this is your problem, you will know it fast.If you have a bad yeast infection right now, take a Diflucan (or whatever you prefer) to get rid of it. If you want, you can take acidophilus too, but it never really did that much for me. At the same time, you have to STOP COLD TURKEY eating foods that have yeast or are fermented.Here's the list: Yeast (in breads, crackers, lots of snack foods, canned soups, other prepared foods), vinegar (in almost all condiments and dressings), alcohol, and soy sauce. You have to be insanely strict. I cheat now and then, and can feel it within a day (I have a yeast infection now because I ate salsa last week--vinegar), it's that sensitive for me.Just stop eating these for a couple weeks, and see if it goes away. If you want some advice on what to eat while excluding these foods, I'd be happy to help. One of the most important is to find a bakery that has good sourdough bread with no yeast (sourdoughs from places like safeway usually have yeast), so that you don't go crazy trying to replace bread.If you do manage to try this out, and want some ideas of foods that are yeast-free, just post and I'll reply with a bunch.Good luck! Kill the yeast!!!m.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

ps. As to the yeast in the undies--it's all true. My mom used to be a lactation consultant (helps women with problems breastfeeding), and it's common among women who've just had babies to have bad yeast infections. You don't have to throw your undies out! The reason the yeast doesn't get washed out is because things that have a base pH can't kill yeast. All you have to do is add something acidic into your wash during the first rinse cycle, and then let it sit for a while before letting the wash finish. Vinegar is best (stop eating it and use it for this instead!), but you could try lemon juice instead.Keep fighting the yeast. I practically had a yeast infection for six years straight until I finally figured out what was going on, and it's worthwile to get rid of it.m.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I had the same problem. In fact I currently have that problem because i am eating normally again. I found that eating low carb. helped. That wasn't why I chose to eat low carb., but it seems that sugar in my diet seems to affect whether I get them or at least their symptoms or not.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I used to get a yeast infection every month the week before or after my period. I either have light spotting or no periods now from my birthcontrol and the infections have stopped. I guess for me it was hormonal.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hiya, i have had problems with Yeast infections and we actually think it caused my PID (really not nice and can do serious damage including making u infertile) on every swob i have had taken (thats a few cos of the PID) it has come back that i have a hight level of thrush but it doesn't always cause me a probelm(sitting at a wooden desk so hope im ok!) but i can tell u wearing thongs is a no no, it makes yeast infections about 100% worse! get rid of them!hope you manage to get it sorted but as i was told oftern a high level of thrush causing yeast is normal for some people. also check ya female members of your family if they to have it or have ever had it then it likely you will to!caz


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

slb,I was wondering if you've had your sugar checked ?Sometime recurring yeast infections can indicate diabetes.Jeanne


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Actually I ended up at my gyno., who checked things out and said I don't have yeast infections, but am "drying out", as in peri-menopause, causing itching, burning etc. I am now on Premarin, 2 grams, twice a week, which has helped tremendously. I had a hyst. three years ago, so this has put me into these symptoms early. So I did have a yeast infection originally, but the carrying on of these symptoms was not the infection refusing to leave, but something else all together!


----------



## Sibley Lee (Aug 11, 2003)

I am so glad this is still hear.I did try to use a fungul defence pill from the health store, and it is better some as it was but has not gone all the way. the lady at the health store said to use a duosh with peroxicide.ow how much to use do you knowthank yous.


----------



## Joy_less74 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Midge,Thanks for the info you've posted it.Over the last years I keep getting these yeast infections, skin allergies, cold sores and of course IBS ...which are making my life very uncomfortable. I would really appreciate if you can let me know the name of the allergist you visited in Vancouver, hopefully I could find an answer to my prayers.Thanks !







Joy


----------

